# Suggest a 1 TB Hard disk



## sarincv (May 7, 2010)

I am planning to buy a 1 TB hard disk which requires no external power supply...please suggest one....


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 9, 2010)

wrong section. should have been posted in hardware q/a section .


----------



## kalpik (May 9, 2010)

WD Passport.


----------



## daddykazaa (Aug 4, 2010)

Buy from any brand but don't go for WD.


----------



## tboss (Aug 4, 2010)

I will suggest you to buy a Seagate FreeAgent Go Portable Hard Drive of 1TB. Dimensions: 5.12" x 3.15" x 0.49", 
Weight: 5.64 oz., 
Capacities: 1TB,  
Drive type: 2.5" 5400-rpm drive, 
Power source:  Bus-powered, 
Software bundle: Seagate Manager, 
Warranty: Five years


----------



## Ponmayilal (Aug 15, 2010)

Go for the latest Seagate Freeagent GoFlex Ultraportable 1 TB. Usually comes with a USB2 adapter/cable. One can also buy USB3, eSata and Firewire800 cables/adapters seperately according to what port/s one has on his PC and also bare drives without any adapters when needed.

(I have ordered one Seagate Freeagent GoFlex 750GB ultraportable for Rs.6460, an eSata adapter/cable for it @ Rs.1513, a SYBA 2 port USB3 PCIE card for Rs.1440( to make my Windows 7 PC USB3 capable), all on ebay's Global Easy Buy. Delivery of all these expected within the next ten days)


----------



## Tenida (Aug 20, 2010)

^^Seagate FreeAgent Go  1TB.


----------

